# MTB Alternative zu Islabike (liefern zur Zeit nicht nach Deutschland !)



## TopAs2 (20. April 2012)

Islabikes hat nach telefonischer Auskunft den Verkauf nach Deutschland  zur Zeit komplett eingestellt. In 6 Wochen wollen sie noch einmal  prüfen, ob sie wieder ins Ausland versenden.

Aus diesem Grunde suche ich eine Alternative für ein Beinn 26 small oder das Creig 26.

Unser Sohn ist 135cm groß und bisher mit seinem Islabike sehr zufrieden gewesen (bekommt jetzt sein Bruder  )

Was spräche gegen ein *Scott Scale RC 24 JR *- gibt es in dieser Preisklasse Alternativen auf dem deutschen Markt ? 
P.S.: Leider bin ich kein Bastler , sodaß das Rad "von der Stange" schon gut ausgestattet sein muß ... die Radgeschäfte in der Umgebung von Hannover haben leider nur die 15Kg-Bomber !


----------



## Diman (20. April 2012)

TopAs2 schrieb:


> Was spräche gegen ein *Scott Scale RC 24 JR *


Der Preis.  



TopAs2 schrieb:


> gibt es in dieser Preisklasse Alternativen auf dem deutschen Markt ?



Merida DAKAR TEAM-D für 800,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TopAs2 (20. April 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Merida DAKAR TEAM-D für 800,-



Das sieht auch gut aus - mal sehen, ob ich mir das in Hannover einmal ansehen kann. Das Scott hat leider kein Händler am Ort. Als Laie betrachtet, ist das Merida sogar noch besser ausgestattet....


----------



## m700 (24. April 2012)

Wenn man auf Federgabel und viele Gänge verzichten will (meine Tochter kann mal grad das Schaltwerk einigermaßen bedienen, Umwerfer ist bis ca 11-12 Jahren ne geistige Überforderung) ist Kaniabikes ne preisgünstige Alternative, das twentyfour wiegt (angeblich) 9,35kg, gewogen warens glaub ich 10,2, kostet 500 Euro und ist von Enthusiasten in Deutschland entwickelt 

Und für die Bekloppten wie mich: Tuningoptionen ohne Ende....sogar die verhasste Federgabel tät passen


----------



## Diman (25. April 2012)

m700 schrieb:


> (meine Tochter kann mal grad das Schaltwerk einigermaßen bedienen, Umwerfer ist bis ca 11-12 Jahren ne geistige Überforderung


Einen Berg hochfahren lassen bis die Bedinung in Blut übergegangen ist.


----------



## Skrollan (25. April 2012)

In der Preisklasse sollte der Hinweis auf das Racemaxx 24er (ehemals Flashmaxx) von Maxx nicht fehlen. Sowohl beim Scott als auch bei dem Merida tät mich die Kurbellänge (165 mm !) stören.

8-9 jährige (meiner ist so alt) kommen im übrigen sehr wohl mit einem Umwerfer vorne klar.


----------



## madre (2. Mai 2012)

Radon hat nun auch Kinderbikes .
http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Kid-240_id_18584_.htm


----------



## chris5000 (3. Mai 2012)

madre schrieb:


> Radon hat nun auch Kinderbikes .
> http://www.radon-bikes.de/xist4c/web/ZR-Kid-240_id_18584_.htm



Grauenhaft.

Und das 24" und das 26" wiegen zufälligerweise exakt genausoviel? *lol* Bei "so viel" Wiegesorgfalt des Herstellers kann man dann wohl auch getrost noch ein Kilo beim 24" und 1,5kg beim 26" auf die Herstellerangabe draufschlagen...

Gruß
Chris (,der zu Zeit trotz extremen IslabikesFanBoytums ziemlich ernsthaft über ein Orbea MX 24" Team als Nachfolger für das derzeit genutzte Beinn 20" large nachdenkt)


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Mai 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Gruß
> Chris (,der zu Zeit trotz extremen IslabikesFanBoytums ziemlich ernsthaft über ein Orbea MX 24" Team als Nachfolger für das derzeit genutzte Beinn 20" large nachdenkt)



Die Frage beschäftigt mich dann auch nächstes Jahr- was nach dem Beinn 20 L? Das Creig sieht ja gut aus, aber der Preis passt eigentlich nicht ganz zur Austattung.
Gruß, Kai


----------



## Diman (3. Mai 2012)

Warum kein HotRock 24?


----------



## madre (3. Mai 2012)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Grauenhaft.
> 
> Und das 24" und das 26" wiegen zufälligerweise exakt genausoviel? *lol* Bei "so viel" Wiegesorgfalt des Herstellers kann man dann wohl auch getrost noch ein Kilo beim 24" und 1,5kg beim 26" auf die Herstellerangabe draufschlagen...
> 
> ...



Naja wenns mal einer kauft mus sman es halt mal echt wiegen .. aber ich wette da geht schon alleine durch andere Reifen noch ganz easy was am Gewicht zu machen . Und da die beide preislich recht attraktiv sind ist ja auch noch ein bsisschen was über .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Warum kein HotRock 24?



Das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach Stahlkurbel und Baumarktschaltung aus, oder?


----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Das sieht auf den ersten Blick nach Stahlkurbel und Baumarktschaltung aus, oder?



Die Schaltung ist 7-fach SRAM X3, die Kurbel ist Alu mit Stahl-Ketteblättern ( Hotrock A1 FS 24 ).


----------



## Waldschleicher (4. Mai 2012)

Ahso, ich hatte nur die billigere Variante gefunden. Was wiegt denn euer Hotrock?


----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2012)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Was wiegt denn euer Hotrock?



Ich habe das Rad im Originalzustand nicht nachgewogen, tippe auf 12-13kg.


----------



## chris5000 (4. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> im Originalzustand nicht nachgewogen, tippe auf 12-13kg.



12,46kg  laut Evans Cycles.

EUR 70.- teurer und 1kg schwerer als das Orbea MX 24" XC (Das allerdings vorne 1-fach hat im Gegensatz zu 3-fach beim Speci)


----------



## Diman (4. Mai 2012)

Wir haben uns damals für Speci wegen den 11"-Rahmen entschieden. Orbea sieht auch nicht schlecht aus,  allerdings bin ich von Komplettradkaufen geheilt und mache jetzt nur noch Customaufbau. 









17 Gr. mehr als ich es mir vorgestellt habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stadtapfel (11. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du Dich bitte mal bei mir melden?!!
Mein Sohn soll Euer Islabike CNOC16 haben wollen! Er wird vier, hat auf einem 14 "Rennrad/Coolproducts..." laufen/fahren/bremsstreifenmachen gelernt und fährt jetzt auf dem alten 16er Puky der Großen. Das nervt und sieht nicht gesund aus bei seinem Fahrstil!


----------



## Diman (11. Mai 2012)

Stadtapfel schrieb:


> Kannst Du Dich bitte mal bei mir melden?!!
> Mein Sohn soll Euer Islabike CNOC16 haben wollen!


Meinst Du mich? Unser CNOC16 ist schon seit zwei Jahren im Freundeskreis weitergeben wurde.


----------



## Stadtapfel (11. Mai 2012)

Diman schrieb:


> Meinst Du mich? Unser CNOC16 ist schon seit zwei Jahren im Freundeskreis weitergeben wurde.



Nein, ich meinte nicht Dich, ich meinte "Madre" von weiter oben!
Und sorry, das sollte eigentlich als Mail an madre gehen aber ich hab's noch nicht so mit der Technik hier...

...aber vielleicht können Deine Freunde das Rad ja inzwischen an mich weitergeben -falls es noch nicht Alufolie geworden ist...


----------

